# % Yearlings Stolen



## Jo Kirkham (19 August 2011)

PLEASE HELP.... 5 YEARLINGS STOLEN FROM A FIELD IN BETLEY CHESHIRE THIS WEEK, 3 CHESTNUT GELDINGS WITH A WHITE BLAZE, ONE CHESTNUT MARE WITH A WHITE BLAZE, ONE ROAN MARE WITH A WHITE BLAZE... ALL MICROCHIPPED AND PASSPORTED.. PLEASE ANY INFORMATION WHICH WILL LEADS TO THEM.. A REWARD FOR RETURN!!!!!!


----------



## Cuffey (19 August 2011)

Use your passports
Get them on here with pictures, your contact details and Crime ref number
http://www.nedonline.co.uk/public/lostStolen.aspx

Details will then go out through Horsewatch

Start a FB group--put link in here


----------



## Jo Kirkham (20 August 2011)

Thank you, I will


----------



## Cuffey (20 August 2011)

These youngsters belong to Show jumper Corinne Collins who is competing in France
Full descriptions/pics not available but suggest they are likely to be potential competition stock.


----------



## Cuffey (26 August 2011)

Story in H&H
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/news/397/309325.html

Facebook Group
https://www.facebook.com/groups/209281772463861/


----------



## FairyLights (26 August 2011)

Have just read the H&H article. Did no one check these yearlings on a daily basis?


----------



## lhotse (26 August 2011)

They were left unchecked for twelve days!!! What would have happened if one of the horses were to get injured, never mind stolen. Pretty poor in my view. Hope the horses are recovered, but also hope that they end up in a place where they are checked on daily!!!


----------



## Mrs B (26 August 2011)

Horsesforever1 said:



			Have just read the H&H article. Did no one check these yearlings on a daily basis?
		
Click to expand...

Have to say this was my first thought too.


----------



## Trinity Fox (26 August 2011)

I have to say i was amazed by this, they could have fallen ill or got themselves in to any kind of trouble my youngsters are always poking their noses and anything else they can think of in to places they shouldnt be.


----------



## Cuffey (26 August 2011)

It may be the owner of the land was supposed to check them --who knows.
However a whole week has gone by without full details

But they are now on NED
http://www.nedonline.co.uk/public/lostStolen.aspx


----------



## Cuffey (27 August 2011)

GOOD NEWS

ALL FIVE YEARLINGS HAVE BEEN FOUND SAFE AND WELL IN A FIELD IN ANGLESEY. THEY ARE NOW ON THERE WAY HOME. PLEASE PASS THIS GREAT NEWS ON.WE ALL WISH TO SAY THANK YOU ALL VERY VERY MUCH, WITHOUT YOUR HELP THEY WOULD NOT HAVE BEEN FOUND.....


----------



## YasandCrystal (27 August 2011)

Fabulous result. The power of the internet!


----------



## Fantasy_World (27 August 2011)

Cuffey said:



			GOOD NEWS

ALL FIVE YEARLINGS HAVE BEEN FOUND SAFE AND WELL IN A FIELD IN ANGLESEY. THEY ARE NOW ON THERE WAY HOME. PLEASE PASS THIS GREAT NEWS ON.WE ALL WISH TO SAY THANK YOU ALL VERY VERY MUCH, WITHOUT YOUR HELP THEY WOULD NOT HAVE BEEN FOUND.....
		
Click to expand...

Thank goodness for that


----------



## FairyLights (28 August 2011)

Lets hope that now that they will be checked twice a day like mine are. If Joe Bloggs public left their horses in a ield and visited them infrequently they would get into trouble with the RSPCA. Something should be done about their apparent "neglect". If it was travellers or scruffy local kids ponies this forum would be up in arms about it, but because its a showjumper most are ignoring it.


----------



## s4sugar (28 August 2011)

I keep my horses at home but live next to a fair sized livery yard.
We keep an eye out for each others horses and I call or go over if I see any horse in distress or a potential problem. Do I know how many horses are in the fields? - No.

There may well have been someone checking but not counting these horses. Lets not jump to conclusions but I hope the owner explains the situation once these youngsters are home.


----------



## Cuffey (28 August 2011)

I am not up in arms because we do not know the full story

In my area there are, at times, large numbers of horses outgrazed
Owners often live a hundred miles away, someone is usually paid to check them and put hay out but it does depend on how conscientious that person is.
Very often neighbours do not know who to call when they have a concern so clearly lessons to be learned.


----------



## dustbinlid (29 August 2011)

Glad to hear of the safe return of the yearlings. Were the theives apprehended at the same time? Betley isnt very far away from me, looks like time to become extra vigilant in our area.


----------

